
A new approach to fitness apps, your thoughts - stigsfoot
http://www.lynxfit.com
======
stigsfoot
I would love your thoughts on this approach to getting more people fit.
Turning fitness apps on its head, the long and short of it is that fitness
experts should be who we trust when downloading an app for fitness, not
download counts, and so I'm piloting a tool to let any fitness instructor
build challenges or programs and allow anyone to request coaching from a
phone. What are some pitfalls you see with this approach that I don't see?

~~~
brudgers
1\. One of the critical roles of a fitness instructor is technique. Not being
able to correct it is a hazard.

2\. There's no clear value for a fitness instructor. Selling phone workouts
for $0.99 in the app store is unlikely to be as profitable as 20 regular
clients paying $50/week for personal attention.

Ultimately, fitness instructors provide personal services. A few outliers,
e.g. Richard Simmons, can brand and sell in bulk as celebrities. But most have
to focus on client relations and high touch sales.

Good luck.

~~~
stigsfoot
Interesting. Perhaps the focus should there by be on the service and not
merely the content. Good feedback - thanks.

~~~
brudgers
I suggest talking to prospective users rather than people whose larger
passions include typing text into boxes. No matter how much I project my
mental model of my sister and brother-in-law [they are into the physical
culture] into my response, it's just my mental model.

